

Future Proofing your SQL Database Queries - codebungl
http://www.sqlservercurry.com/2011/09/sql-server-removing-deprecated-code-and.html

======
epo
Somewhat padded article.

I wonder if SQL Server actually provides a facility to parse your SQL and
highlight deprecated features. The runtime counters are handy but only count
features which are executed so you can't guarantee to catch everything.

------
sidconn
I remember someone in my team using WMI too. Not sure if it is as good as the
other options listed in the article

